# Fromm Grain-free



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Has anyone tried Fromm's grain-free line? How does it compare to Orijen or Acana?


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

SpooOwner said:


> Has anyone tried Fromm's grain-free line? How does it compare to Orijen or Acana?


I found my dogs liked it better, but they are small and the kibble was much smaller in the Fromm Grain-free. I think they are pretty comparable to the Acana grainfree, and the only difference I noted was dogs got a bit pudgy on acana but not on the fromm.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I have never used Fromms, but they never responded back when I asked if they where using denatured meats or human grade meats Champion said they use human grade meats as well as use human grade meats to make there meals. Since the price is about the same, I would use acana unless your dog does better on fromm.


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

i got a free 5 pound back of the duck and sweet potato from black friday coupon. the kibbles are a lot smaller than what i was using, blue buffalo. i also found out my dog has stopped itching. he use to go crazy on blue buffalo. he has calmed down a lot on the itching. im going to check which ingredient is in bb that is not in fromm


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I've fed Surf & Turf before. The ingredients were good, but Fromm is pretty pricey in my area and my dog still prefers Orijen.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

coolstorybro said:


> i got a free 5 pound back of the duck and sweet potato from black friday coupon. the kibbles are a lot smaller than what i was using, blue buffalo. i also found out my dog has stopped itching. he use to go crazy on blue buffalo. he has calmed down a lot on the itching. im going to check which ingredient is in bb that is not in fromm


Excellent!


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

cast71 said:


> Excellent!


cast, do some dogs to bad on chicken?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

coolstorybro said:


> cast, do some dogs to bad on chicken?


Most dogs tolerate chicken fine but there are dogs that are allergic to proccessed chicken:biggrin: I see that fromm has no chicken and uses canola oil instead of chicken fat. It also doesn't contain flaxseed and if I remember right, someone posted there dog is allergic to flaxseed. It's hard to eliminate allergies with kibble since there are so many ingredients in it. That's one of the reasons rotating is good, because helps becoming allergic to a specific ingredients.


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

cast71 said:


> I see that fromm has no chicken and uses canola oil instead of chicken fat. It also doesn't contain flaxseed and if I remember right, someone posted there dog is allergic to flaxseed.


I don't think Fromm Surf and Turf uses canola oil but it does contain flaxseed unless they changed the formulas. The other Fromm dry foods use safflower oil.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Are some oils considered better than others? Is chicken fat a concern only for dogs with chicken allergies?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

coolstorybro said:


> cast, do some dogs to bad on chicken?


When Millie ate kibble, she could not tolerate kibble with chicken. Also, I fed her boiled chicken a few times and it made her very sick. She does wonderful on raw chicken though, so I have determined that she most likely could not tolerate cooked chicken. This is actually a very common issue for dogs.


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

SpooOwner said:


> Are some oils considered better than others? Is chicken fat a concern only for dogs with chicken allergies?


It depends on who you talk to. Some people don't like Canola oil. I don't think chicken fat is a bad ingredient unless it is very high on the ingredient list.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

SpooOwner said:


> Is chicken fat a concern only for dogs with chicken allergies?


If your dog is allergic to chicken in kibble then chicken fat is chicken, so yes, it would be a problem. If your dog has no problem with chicken in kibble, chicken fat is a good ingredient. Fats don't work the same way in dogs as they do humans. Besides, even in humans it takes 30 or 40 years of eating large amounts of fat to show up as a problem. Dogs just don't live long enough for fat to hurt them, generally.


----------



## littleboodog (Jun 28, 2010)

SpooOwner said:


> Are some oils considered better than others? Is chicken fat a concern only for dogs with chicken allergies?




Animal-based fat and protein is better for dogs than plant based fat and protein. Animal fats can cause inflammation. Flaxseed in any form is not healthy for dogs. Soy, olive oil, canola, sunflower and safflower aren't good either. Dogfood companies use plant based fat and protein because these are cheaper than animal-based fat and protein, not because they are better. To justify this, dogfood companies say the plant oil is there as a source of Omega 6. Some Omega 6 is good but a lot is not.


----------



## Little Buddy (Nov 23, 2010)

littleboodog said:


> Animal-based fat and protein is better for dogs than plant based fat and protein. Animal fats can cause inflammation. Flaxseed in any form is not healthy for dogs. Soy, olive oil, canola, sunflower and safflower aren't good either. Dogfood companies use plant based fat and protein because these are cheaper than animal-based fat and protein, not because they are better. To justify this, dogfood companies say the plant oil is there as a source of Omega 6. Some Omega 6 is good but a lot is not.


I believe Animal based fat is only better if the pet doesn't have a sensitivity. These common ingredients in pet food see to be the reason they're developing allergies. There isn't anything wrong with Sunflower, Olive, Canola etc. they have good Omega profiles.

Flaxseed is definitely fine for dogs as well, some of the best dog coat supplements use it such as Missing Link etc.

Sounds like someone has filled your ear with too much 'marketing info'.

An ingredient I believe Fromm has is Chicken Liver which is a by-product although companies don't like to tell you this. I try to avoid that ingredient in any food (or maybe it was just their canned food).


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

ajcstr said:


> I don't think Fromm Surf and Turf uses canola oil but it does contain flaxseed unless they changed the formulas. The other Fromm dry foods use safflower oil.


I got the misinformation from petfood direct. That's the second time that happened. For now on strictly from the manufactures website:biggrin:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Little Buddy said:


> An ingredient I believe Fromm has is Chicken Liver which is a by-product although companies don't like to tell you this. I try to avoid that ingredient in any food (or maybe it was just their canned food).


My dog loves chicken livers and there good for him as well:smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Little Buddy said:


> I believe Animal based fat is only better if the pet doesn't have a sensitivity.


Animal based ingredients are better for carnivores than plant based ingredients. 
Dogs are carnivores.
Put two and two together, and animal fat would be superior to plant ingredients. 




Little Buddy said:


> Flaxseed is definitely fine for dogs as well, some of the best dog coat supplements use it such as Missing Link etc.


it's also a very common allergen, rising in popularity, and a bowel irritant for dogs. Some of the "best dog coat supplements" also cause diarrhea.
If you feed a well balanced, well rounded diet, such supplements are not necessary.



Little Buddy said:


> Sounds like someone has filled your ear with too much 'marketing info'.


I was about to say the same thing about you. I think you may want to do a lot of reading around here, and check some of your sources. 



Little Buddy said:


> An ingredient I believe Fromm has is Chicken Liver which is a by-product although companies don't like to tell you this. I try to avoid that ingredient in any food (or maybe it was just their canned food).


By-products are the remains after all that can be used for the human market are used up. Things like beaks, feathers, tails, brains, hooves, etc. 
Liver is NOT a by-product, but an organ meat. one that sells quite well in all grocery stores, by the way. Organ meats are wonderful for dogs and cats, as they are nutrient rich. I feed liver on an almost daily basis in small amounts, and that stuff ain't cheap!
Whomever told you this bit of information, deserves to be slapped. Chicken Liver (or any kind of liver for that matter) is not bad, nor should it be avoided in any pet food. It's actually quite a desirable ingredient.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Little Buddy said:


> I believe Animal based fat is only better if the pet doesn't have a sensitivity. These common ingredients in pet food see to be the reason they're developing allergies. There isn't anything wrong with Sunflower, Olive, Canola etc. they have good Omega profiles.


Of course animal fat is better. Dogs are carnivores. Anything closest to their natural diet is best. 



Little Buddy said:


> Flaxseed is definitely fine for dogs as well, some of the best dog coat supplements use it such as Missing Link etc.


Flaxseed does have Omega 3.. but a lot of dogs don't do well on it. My cat's old brand of food had it, and he was constantly itching and throwing up.


Little Buddy said:


> An ingredient I believe Fromm has is Chicken Liver which is a by-product although companies don't like to tell you this. I try to avoid that ingredient in any food (or maybe it was just their canned food).


Chicken liver is an organ.. and dogs in the wild eat them. They are full of nutrients. Much more dense than muscle meat. It's a great ingredient.. and more dog food companies should include it in their food.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Little Buddy said:


> Flaxseed is definitely fine for dogs as well, some of the best dog coat supplements use it such as Missing Link etc.


When my dog had horrible skin problems, the local petshop almost guaranteed that the missing link would solve my problem(snake oil salseman). It literally did nothing. I noticed no difference at all. It's just another very expensive gimmick. I know what the missing link is now, it's the $20 bill I was missing out of my wallet every month, when I was buying it ahahahahaha


----------

